# Bonded pair



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi,

I hope this post is ok as it is about a bonded pair of Labs, not Golden’s we are fostering. I have also posted on a Lab forum. I am asking here too as there are so many great and knowledgeable dog people here.

We have had the boys since before Thanksgiving. They were surrendered at the local dog pound, both heartworm positive. They should have their last shots next week. We don’t know much about them, but seems like they have fended for themselves for a long time. They are estimated to be about 8 and 6 years old, although the younger dog acts about 2-4.

Anyway, we are hoping they will be adopted together, but probably not realistic. Do any of you know if the dogs would eventually be OK? Any advice?

Thanks! Lynn


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Are these boys currently undergoing HW treatment?
How is their overall health and what Stage of HW do they have?

I did a foster to adopt of my Bridge girl, she had Stage 3, she underwent the slow treatment which took four months. Overall she was pretty healthy and the fact she was only two was to her advantage. Once she completed her HW treatment and was medically cleared, I officially adopted her. 

With good nutrition she became even healthier, I had her for 9 years before I had to let her go because of Lymphoma.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for fostering! As far as bonding it's hard to know without actually watching them together. I've seen bonded pups that sort of depended on each other but did well when apart. But then I've seen bonded that did not function well alone. 

I had a pair of Dalmatians and rescued the boy a few years after the female. He was VERY bonded to the female, the female could stand alone without a problem but when the female was killed the male was never the same. He was one of my heart dogs but his heart was broken and never did find his joy again. He had a sadness about him and a sort of lost soul to his personality. Sweet boy was with me until almost 12 and never did find another to take her place.
So you might have them spend some time apart... maybe spend a few days in another foster home to see if they can handle being alone or just sulk in the bed.


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Unfortunately I do not know the stage of their HW. Their treatment started with heartguard, 30 days of doxycycline and prednisone, then they had their first shot after that, shots 2, 3 next week. Overall they seem pretty healthy, and have improved all around since we have had them. They have had to fend for themselves, I think in all ways, before they came to rescue. We have talked about adopting both- but not sure about having 3 dogs. We have had 3 dogs before and it was a lot. We want to do right for them, they are so sweet. They do need more training, etc., cannot exercise them now while they are undergoing treatment.

Just wondering how they will be if csnnot stay together, or how we can help with that. The other thing is we are all getting attached here. ?


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

puddles everywhere said:


> Thanks for fostering! As far as bonding it's hard to know without actually watching them together. I've seen bonded pups that sort of depended on each other but did well when apart. But then I've seen bonded that did not function well alone.
> 
> I had a pair of Dalmatians and rescued the boy a few years after the female. He was VERY bonded to the female, the female could stand alone without a problem but when the female was killed the male was never the same. He was one of my heart dogs but his heart was broken and never did find his joy again. He had a sadness about him and a sort of lost soul to his personality. Sweet boy was with me until almost 12 and never did find another to take her place.
> So you might have them spend some time apart... maybe spend a few days in another foster home to see if they can handle being alone or just sulk in the bed.



Thank you for the idea. We will see if we can get them apart some. Some people have said if there is another dog in the home they do better -sounds like your boy never recovered from his loss. Sounds like you gave him a great home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If they have been together all their lives, I think it will be hard on them to be separated.
I know how my guys have been when one of mine was at the Vet's or at the groomer, they always looked for the other one. 

It's always been an adjustment period when one of mine has passed, the other looked for them and missed them for quite a while, this could be a similar situation for them. 

My neighbors recently moved, they had two dogs, my boy misses his buddies. 

I think a lot of it depends on how long they've been together and how close they are to each other.

The suggestion to have one stay in another Foster home to see how they both do is a very good idea, maybe even a few days apart.


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> If they have been together all their lives, I think it will be hard on them to be separated.
> I know how my guys have been when one of mine was at the Vet's or at the groomer, they always looked for the other one.
> 
> It's always been an adjustment period when one of mine has passed, the other looked for them and missed them for quite a while, this could be a similar situation for them.
> ...


Thanks again for your help!

We just don’t know how long, but they act like they have been together a long time. I don’t know if we will be able to let them be separated, just going back and forth in our minds what’s beet for them. In my picture we just have Lucy our lab mix who loves them too. Will have to see if anyone wants both of them.

Thanks again!


----------

